# Postcount related stuff here/FAQ



## Reznor (Aug 19, 2005)

FAQs:


*Spoiler*: _Why don't my posts count? ;__;_ 




Posts in Academy Registration, Off-Topic Lounge, and the Fanclub sections don't count.





*Spoiler*: _Why does so an so have a lot of posts?_ 



Because they posted a lot  

(Or it's a joke and you need to get over it ^_^)





*Spoiler*: _Why'd my post count drop?_ 



 A thread you posted in got trashed ;__; sorry!


----------



## monk3 (Aug 19, 2005)

great Rez! now i dont need to ask you why my post count doesnt go anywhere


----------



## jkingler (Aug 19, 2005)

OMG! No wonder I had 4million posts! I thought I had MPD or something


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 19, 2005)

You should also tell what threads will be trashed like the Food Game would be trashed, etc.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 19, 2005)

they could just trash threads in the reclycling heap so less people lose posts and trash more threads from the area's where postcount isn't active, who cares about a "hello" thread that is on page 2 or 3 anyway ;[  

or spam lounge threads, there's enough braindead sjit to stuff a stuffed animal with >,>


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 19, 2005)

page 75

Mods you guys should recycle this thread and than make a new one and trash those from then on.

If you trashed the above, a lot of users would lose a lot of posts.  I tried telling them to pick different charactrs per word, and most to them did.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2005)

We have been trashing threads like that.  We will once it hits 2000.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 19, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> We have been trashing threads like that.  We will once it hits 2000.



You shoud put that in the FAQ so everyone can see if there are wasting there posts in a thread thats going to be trashed.  Look at what happened with the Food Game.


----------



## Jones (Aug 19, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> You shoud put that in the FAQ so everyone can see if there are wasting there posts in a thread thats going to be trashed.  Look at what happened with the Food Game.



ya, you screwed over a lot of people that day. (including me) and most of us did not know the fact that when the thread hits 2000, it's trashed. i dont get why you trashed it either. it's a legitamate game. all the senior members with over 7,000 posts have all spammed there way to where they are today. why dont you get rid there posts?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> ya, you screwed over a lot of people that day. (including me) and most of us did not know the fact that when the thread hits 2000, it's trashed. i dont get why you trashed it either. it's a legitamate game. all the senior members with over 7,000 posts have all spammed there way to where they are today. why dont you get rid there posts?


A) deleteing postcounts can never "screw over" anyone, it is just a number.
B) I did get rid of the people with over 7,000 posts' spam, all their games and convos got trashed with the ones you did.
C) "legitamate game" = spamhole, so the posts in there shouldn't count.  You 2 made it clear people were just posting in there to up their postcount, which is a nono. no


----------



## Procyon (Aug 19, 2005)

I suggested this to. You people must love me. <3


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 18, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> A) deleteing postcounts can never "screw over" anyone, it is just a number.
> B) I did get rid of the people with over 7,000 posts' spam, all their games and convos got trashed with the ones you did.
> C) "legitamate game" = spamhole, so the posts in there shouldn't count.  You 2 made it clear people were just posting in there to up their postcount, which is a nono. no



Although, wouldn't you agree if there was at least a sticky put up about that in forums with "spamgames" and "spamthreads" which get trashed, which in return lower those members posts? Perhaps MK could do that, or at least a SMod?

I mean, it does seem like a feasible idea, but just a suggestion though.


----------



## martryn (Oct 18, 2005)

Seriously, though, who the fuck gives a shit if some pissant shit hole full of one word posts is trashed and people lose posts from their post count that they don't deserve?  Are you telling me the only reason people post in there is because they want to increase their post counts?  Seriously, its stupid.  You guys need to get a life if you care about your post count that much as to actually try to cheat to get it higher.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

You know who can never be accused of pc whoring? Me  FC whores of my stature can't possibly give a shit about pc, lol. I've prolly got 10k fc posts XD But I rarely even step outside and when I do, it's almost always because I have something I deem as valuable to say. It may not always be relevant though, I'm known to be off-topic as hell >.>

Point is it's about the conversation, not the number of times you talked. I have more great in depth convo's [that I can relate to/partake in, I mean] in any given fc daily than I see out and about in a week sometimes. So as long as I am getting that, I really don't care.


----------



## Meijin (Oct 18, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> A) deleteing postcounts can never "screw over" anyone, it is just a number.
> B) I did get rid of the people with over 7,000 posts' spam, all their games and convos got trashed with the ones you did.
> C) "legitamate game" = spamhole, so the posts in there shouldn't count.  You 2 made it clear people were just posting in there to up their postcount, which is a nono. no



You go girl! *snaps fingers*


----------



## Sayo (Oct 18, 2005)

WhY WaS My PoStCo34n7 Zero's 000

because an admin was bored ._.  



> A) deleteing postcounts can never "screw over" anyone, it is just a number.
> B) I did get rid of the people with over 7,000 posts' spam, all their games and convos got trashed with the ones you did.
> C) "legitamate game" = spamhole, so the posts in there shouldn't count. You 2 made it clear people were just posting in there to up their postcount, which is a nono.


Glad you we'ren't here yet in 2004 :x


----------



## Reznor (Oct 18, 2005)

We have a method now to hard delete threads without dropping the post counts of the users that posted in it.

This should prevent large drops in the future.....

Unless one of the mods with the mentality "I am mod! They can just suck it up when I delete there spam" >(


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 18, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> I suggested this to. You people must love me. <3


Actually, this has been our policy for months.  We just got so sick of OMGWTF MY POSTCOUNT WENT DOWN!!!!!!!!! that we created a thread to preemptively answer the questions/rants.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 18, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> We have a method now to hard delete threads without dropping the post counts of the users that posted in it.
> 
> This should prevent large drops in the future.....
> 
> Unless one of the mods with the mentality "I am mod! They can just suck it up when I delete there spam" >(


Rez, we trash the spam threads because that kills their postcount, not despite it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 18, 2005)

Why do my posts count? ;__;

Why does Narikaa have so few posts?

Why does my post count increse? ;__;


----------



## Procyon (Oct 18, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Actually, this has been our policy for months.  We just got so sick of OMGWTF MY POSTCOUNT WENT DOWN!!!!!!!!! that we created a thread to preemptively answer the questions/rants.



I realized that, and I told you all to do it. You can ask Reznor.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 18, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> I realized that, and I told you all to do it. You can ask Reznor.


Where would we be without your leadership?


----------



## Procyon (Oct 18, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Where would we be without your leadership?



That's what I thought. XD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 18, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Where would we be without your leadership?


Let's find out.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 18, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Let's find out.



Did you find out now?


----------



## KK (Oct 18, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Did you find out now?



Don't get cocky.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 18, 2005)

Normally I'm not, but I decided to allow myself to be immodest, just for one night. ^_^


----------



## KK (Oct 18, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Normally I'm not, but I decided to allow myself to be immodest, just for one night. ^_^



I saved you once; I may not be able to next time. :x


----------



## Procyon (Oct 18, 2005)

With my one last gasping breath, I'd apologize for bleeding on your shirt.


----------



## martryn (Oct 18, 2005)

KK, you're my hero!  How many times have you saved me?  [/spam to increase post count]


----------



## KK (Oct 18, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> With my one last gasping breath, I'd apologize for bleeding on your shirt.



Aww, that's eerily sweet. ^_^

*kicks Marty in the sack* <3


----------



## martryn (Oct 18, 2005)

Despite such harsh actions, I can't be angry with you, KK.  You're promoting one of my new favorite movies in your sig!


----------



## KK (Oct 18, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Despite such harsh actions, I can't be angry with you, KK.  You're promoting one of my new favorite movies in your sig!



That movie owned so fucking hard that I fell off my chair in anticipation of the series, which equally, if more than, owned the film. [/ends barrage of offtopicness]

[COLOR=Reznor]Too late!

*Takes down on and deletes posts*[/COLOR]


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 15, 2005)

*1 post = 1 post*

(Only board I've seen in all of 5+ YEARS where this doesn't hold true. God, this sounds like my country's last so-called "election". At least now I know not to vote in Ohio, or 3 other "states" either. By the way, if you ever get a job at my BANK, I'm taking my MONEY elsewhere.)

Congratulations. You've turned god-only-knows how many years of message boards' unwritten laws inside out. This is the kind of shit that should really be in the MAIN FAQ when you change rules of this magnitude. The one thing I do not forgive anyone for is wasting my TIME.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

> (Only board I've seen in all of 5+ YEARS where this doesn't hold true. God, this sounds like my country's last so-called "election". At least now I know not to vote in Ohio, or 3 other "states" either. By the way, if you ever get a job at my BANK, I'm taking my MONEY elsewhere.)
> 
> Congratulations. You've turned god-only-knows how many years of message boards' unwritten laws inside out. This is the kind of shit that should really be in the MAIN FAQ when you change rules of this magnitude. The one thing I do not forgive anyone for is wasting my TIME.





I didn't get that.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 15, 2005)

Let me explain:

I don't give a rat's ass about stats, it's the PRINCIPLE of the thing, the WHY, that reeks to high heaven.

The fastest way to tell who you're dealing with on a message board, their seniority, AND how active a member they are, is to look at their JOIN DATE vs their POST COUNT. This is one of the foremost of the "unwritten laws" I was speaking of. Now I don't know who's who or what's what. You've forced me to re-evaluate everyone I've met in terms of the "real" state of their membership.

As for wasting my time, I refuse to participate in places where my actions don't count for anything. I do far too much of that in the real world.

I wouldn't be surprised if those who learn this simply start spamming the crap out of other "legitamate" threads to "catch up" on all their "missing" post counts. (God, pc whores such sometimes.) Me, I'm going to continue building my membership the HONEST way (like in this post), by answering seriously to topics I'm interested in. I'm just switching bank "accounts", so my money is still my money no matter where I invest it.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread is only left open for questions on the matter, so it's bound to get a little spam.

And why do you care when a member joined, or what their post count is? Post count and join date don't mean a thing when it comes to contributing to the forums. Anyone could be a nice person, or you're friend, no matter what their post count is, so that stuff is irrelevant.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> This thread is only left open for questions on the matter, so it's bound to get a little spam.
> 
> And why do you care when a member joined, or what their post count is? Post count and join date don't mean a thing when it comes to contributing to the forums. Anyone could be a nice person, or you're friend, no matter what their post count is, so that stuff is irrelevant.


I'm repping you for being awesome.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 15, 2005)

> 1 post = 1 post
> 
> (Only board I've seen in all of 5+ YEARS where this doesn't hold true. God, this sounds like my country's last so-called "election". At least now I know not to vote in Ohio, or 3 other "states" either. By the way, if you ever get a job at my BANK, I'm taking my MONEY elsewhere.)


I live in Ohio! 



> Congratulations. You've turned god-only-knows how many years of message boards' unwritten laws inside out. This is the kind of shit that should really be in the MAIN FAQ when you change rules of this magnitude.


 I'm sorry. Report us to the Better Message Board's Bureau if you wish.



> The one thing I do not forgive anyone for is wasting my TIME.


 You're wasting mine.
*becomes the bigger man and forgives*


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 16, 2005)

I honestly thought the board was malfunctioning.

I'll make a deal. Given your attitude, Rezonr, the next time I need technical answeres about this board, I'll wait more than 5 minutes after I woke up, AND I'll refer my questions to someone who gives a fuck.

People like YOU are what happened to service with a smile.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 16, 2005)

> I honestly thought the board was malfunctioning.
> 
> I'll make a deal. Given your attitude, Rezonr, the next time I need technical answeres about this board, I'll wait more than 5 minutes after I woke up, AND I'll refer my questions to someone who gives a fuck.
> 
> People like YOU are what happened to service with a smile.


 Wait, so is it my fault or yours? I don't understand.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 16, 2005)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> I honestly thought the board was malfunctioning.
> 
> I'll make a deal. Given your attitude, Rezonr, the next time I need technical answeres about this board, I'll wait more than 5 minutes after I woke up, AND I'll refer my questions to someone who gives a fuck.
> 
> People like YOU are what happened to service with a smile.



Strange how you are starting to contradict yourself on quite a few points. You're talking about wasting time, yet you're here, complaining to one of the forum Super-Moderators for wasting your time and being "inept" in the ability to greet you with a cheerful response. You expect answers immediately and that your viewpoint is the only one, or at least the only one which matters.

I have a hard time figuring out people, much like you, whose only purpose to be on this forum is to feel discontent and complain. Now, a person like I, come here to enjoy myself, relax and take a load off from the real world. You continue to refer to many things in the real world and somehow you insist this relates to this topic? I really don't understand that ideology. 

Maybe next time, just think over what you're going to say before you post it. People who have been here for a while appreciate this forum (for the most part) and like to be part of it as a whole. Join date is pretty void as well, it just shows who joined up when and doesn't necassarily relate to how nice/good a person is. This forum is for entertainment, do try to remember that, neko-sennin. 

Sorry for the semi-rant. Just felt as though I needed to say something about this.


----------



## uchiha_tomoe (Nov 27, 2005)

ohhh...crap~~~ I wish I can see this topic earlier~~~~ T_T


----------



## Sayo (Nov 27, 2005)

> I don't give a rat's ass about stats, it's the PRINCIPLE of the thing, the WHY, that reeks to high heaven.
> 
> The fastest way to tell who you're dealing with on a message board, their seniority, AND how active a member they are, is to look at their JOIN DATE vs their POST COUNT. This is one of the foremost of the "unwritten laws" I was speaking of. Now I don't know who's who or what's what. You've forced me to re-evaluate everyone I've met in terms of the "real" state of their membership.
> 
> ...


Postcounts, either you hate it or love it, it doesn't mather because they excist and the forum is ofcourse about the stuff people write anyways...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Dont you have the higest post count?^
Also what's up with Purpleshirt man's posts is that a joke?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

PSG's post count was a joke, and I do believe Cello-jello has the highest post count.


----------



## giriskooler (Jan 12, 2006)

that happens to me to...sometimes.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 23, 2006)

...I think this isn't the right way to raise post count...



sorry if the pic is big...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm on it I'll fix it in a matter of three minutes.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 13, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> PSG's post count was a joke, and I do believe Cello-jello has the highest post count.


KK, then Kira, then Celly. 

*stabs Toilet*


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 13, 2006)

KK = cheated postcount

Kira Yamato = Real postcount

Celly = Real postcount

In order of _actual_ posts:

1. Kira
2. Celly


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> KK = cheated postcount
> 
> Kira Yamato = Real postcount
> 
> ...


But there is more!


----------



## 8018 (Apr 13, 2006)

it all makes sense now 
.____.

i didn't realize you guys
kept on deleting
the food games and
the anime games
=I


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 14, 2006)

N@Sc, I remember that username; though, it was most likely before my time. If that post count is legit...then, I'll just add that on Monday. -___-


----------



## Sayo (Apr 15, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> N@Sc, I remember that username; though, it was most likely before my time. If that post count is legit...then, I'll just add that on Monday. -___-


Your adding N@Sc to the list because you think the post count is legit?
But i'm already on the list 8(


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 15, 2006)

My level of confusion just went from a stationary '7' to a trepid '3'.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 15, 2006)

Man postcounts are such an important part of the Forum. Why I won't even read a post if the poster has got less than 1000 posts!

It does make spell checking my own a bit awkward, but that's the price you pay for a good PQA (post quantity assessment). Better than those wierdos who don't judge someone by their side profile details.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 15, 2006)

^Yea, post count along with age and join date provide some more info for new faces. Most of the active posters have their own reputation established in the forum really easily through the horrible and/or wonderful things they did though.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just been ridiculous.  I like to discuss the random and the intelligent.  As well as pervy.  I have gotten some rep for absolutely no reason other than someone liking my avy or something.  I try not to be too stupid though.


----------



## Spike (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Then you'll get some rep from me too.

Not reading a post if it made by a person who doesn't have 1000+ posts that's just ridiculous. Are you serious or not, Shrooms?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 17, 2006)

@Nekko-Sama: Hey, having idiotic material within your avatar, location, and signature is nothing to be shammed upon. I mean, look at my avatar. 

@bulten: He's being sarcastic; Shrooms loves to delve into such elloquent soliloques every so often.


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> @Nekko-Sama: Hey, having idiotic material within your avatar, location, and signature is nothing to be shammed upon. *I mean, look at my avatar.*
> 
> .


  ---> ---> --->


----------



## Ninetailer9 (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG! Ofcourse! thats why my posts wern't counting! haha, it was killing me, but now i know, thanks!!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Mar 20, 2007)

Ummmm....A question.
I have been here 4 days and it says that I haven't posted anything. Ummm....the Acadamy registration where everybody says ello to tell that they are new.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Mar 20, 2007)

YAY! NEVER MIND!


----------



## martryn (Mar 20, 2007)

> I have been here 4 days and it says that I haven't posted anything. Ummm....the Acadamy registration where everybody says ello to tell that they are new.



Read the FAQs.  Posts in the Academy Registration, Fan Club, or Plaza threads do not count to increasing your post count, as most of the posts in these threads is spam.



> YAY! NEVER MIND!



I'm assuming your two posts in here counted.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Mar 20, 2007)

YEP!


----------



## enzeekay (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't mind if asking, i've been posting in Konoha TV and Society TV but my post count doesn't increase. any reasons to that ?


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 6, 2007)

Before the big NF database error occurred, my posts went down from 702 to 675 for no apparent reason. Can someone check this out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2007)

Did you post at all during the errors? I know that people were still creating threads and posting even though the boards weren't updating itself. Some of the staff (QuoNina, Bass & TBH) looked for these threads and cleaned a lot of it up.


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 7, 2007)

This actually happened a day before the error..i think, but i know i didn't post during it at all, because i kept getting the Database error page so i left NF alone for a good week or so.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome FAQ Free Ipod! I love the first post!!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2007)

enzeekay said:


> Don't mind if asking, i've been posting in Konoha TV and Society TV but my post count doesn't increase. any reasons to that ?



Most likely your posts were either deleted or the threads you posted in were trashed. Try not to post in threads that are stupid and obviously will come of no good.


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 1, 2008)

what is a Slash?


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 14, 2008)

My post count was reset without my knowledge,help.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 14, 2008)

Fiasco said:


> My post count was reset without my knowledge,help.



You can read up on what's going on here.


----------

